# Oldest Gecko Fossil Ever Found, Entombed In Amber



## Duke (Sep 4, 2008)

*Published:* ScienceDaily (Sep. 3, 2008)
*Source: ScienceDaily*



> Scientists from Oregon State University and the Natural History Museum in London have announced the discovery of the oldest known fossil of a gecko, with body parts that are forever preserved in life-like form after 100 million years of being entombed in amber.


Read More...


----------

